# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Sulm ndaj Iranit

## Dito

Sot gazetat britanike botuan nje plan lufte qe Pentagoni po pergatit kunder Iranit, Biles ne keto gazeta u botuan edhe foto me pamje strategjike te objektivave te mundshem.
Pentagoni dhe ekspertet e saj e kane pranuar edhe me pare pergatitjen e nje plani te mirefillte ushtarak duke dhene edhe detaje ushtarake te mundshme. Mendohet qe irani do te sulmohet fillimisht me avione bombardues dhe rraketa balistike te cilat do te leshohen nga nendeteset amerikane ne rajon. Objektivet kryesore do te jene impiantet berthamore qe Irani posedon ne gjithe vendin dhe objektive sekondare do te jete sistemi mbrojtes rraketor qe irani mendohet qe e ka mjaft te zhvilluar.
Mendohet qe pergjigja Iraniane te jete mjaft e ashper, pasi Irani posedon nje sistem mbrojtes rraketor te teknologjise se fundit e cila eshte blere se fundmi 700 milione dollare Rusise. Keto rraketa te modelit Tom-r jane te afta te shkaterrojne rraketat kruiz usa dhe te ndjekin nje mjet fluturues me nje shpejtesi te perbindeshme deri ne 4 mije milje. Aftesia e tyre goditese brenda rrezes prej 9000 milje eshte 100%.

*Dito.*

----------


## Dara

Dito, eshte shume e vertete kjo qe po shkruan. Edhe pse gazetat ketu ne NY, nuk kane botuar akoma ne lidhje me kete plan, gje qe eshet normale, eshte shume e parashikueshme. Madje sipas (burimeve personale qe preferoj mos i permend) , ky projekt i tille eshte bere me vite perpara. Ne qender te vemendjes te US kane qene Afganistani, Irak dhe Syria. Pasi te perfundoje plotesiht me Irak, perpara se udhehejqa e Bush-it te perfundoje, shteti qe do te sulmohet do te jete Siria.
Sipas mendimit tim, pikerisht kjo gje do shenoje luften e trete boterore ne menyre zyrtare, dhe ka per tu krijuar Kualicioni me i Fuqishem i pare ndonjehere, qe do te perfshije Vendet e lindjes se Mesme me ne krye Rusi-ne.(Gjithmone keto jane hamendje, por nqs jeni te kujdeshem me ngjarjet qe ndodhibn perdite dhe me historine e ketyre shtetev, mund te arrini ne nje konkuzion)

Pilivesa.

----------


## niku-nyc

Lufte ne Iran nuk do ket dhe e vetmja nderhyrje qe do jet eshte bombardim ajror, projekteve berthamore te cilat shkaterroen me bombat qe penetrojn ne toke dhe pastaj shperthejn, baza ushtarake, dhe cdo gje anije/avione qe Irani kunderpergjigjet! 
Irani eshte ne pozit te veshtire po pati ndonje aksion ushtarak sepse eshte i rrethuar ku Amerika/NATO mund te perdorin, Irakun, Afganistanin, Turqine, Qatar...per nderhyrje!

Te vetmin objektiv qe bota ka eshte bombardimi i projekteve berthamore dhe koka e Ahmadinejad dhe jo lufte per te pushtuar Iranin apo Lufte 3 Boterore!

----------


## Dara

> Lufte ne Iran nuk do ket dhe e vetmja nderhyrje qe do jet eshte bombardim ajror, projekteve berthamore te cilat shkaterroen me bombat qe penetrojn ne toke dhe pastaj shperthejn, baza ushtarake, dhe cdo gje anije/avione qe Irani kunderpergjigjet! 
> Irani eshte ne pozit te veshtire po pati ndonje aksion ushtarak sepse eshte i rrethuar ku Amerika/NATO mund te perdorin, Irakun, Afganistanin, Turqine, Qatar...per nderhyrje!
> 
> Te vetmin objektiv qe bota ka eshte bombardimi i projekteve berthamore dhe koka e Ahmadinejad dhe jo lufte per te pushtuar Iranin apo Lufte 3 Boterore!


Sigurisht qe qellimi nuk ehste fillimi i luftes se 3 , por do te jete nje gje e paevitueshme. Te gjitha shteteve ju ka vajtur ne maje te hundes nderhyrjet vend e pa vend te USA dhe NATO, e vetmja kunderpergjigje e tyre do te jete bashkim i plote edhe kunder-goditje . Te gjithe ne e dime qe te gjitha vendet e permendura me siper jane te afta nga ana e armeve , dhe mbi te gjitha keta njerex NUK KANE FRIKE TE VDESIN. Dhe kjo thote me shume se sa 1000 ushtare me pagese amerike qe ikin ne Irak.

----------


## niku-nyc

> Sigurisht qe qellimi nuk ehste fillimi i luftes se 3 , por do te jete nje gje e paevitueshme. Te gjitha shteteve ju ka vajtur ne maje te hundes nderhyrjet vend e pa vend te USA dhe NATO, e vetmja kunderpergjigje e tyre do te jete bashkim i plote edhe kunder-goditje . Te gjithe ne e dime qe te gjitha vendet e permendura me siper jane te afta nga ana e armeve , dhe mbi te gjitha keta njerex NUK KANE FRIKE TE VDESIN. Dhe kjo thote me shume se sa 1000 ushtare me pagese amerike qe ikin ne Irak.



Nuk ka se kush te ngriet te gjith kane frike dhe sot lufta nuk behet me shpata cdo gje eshte teknollogjike dhe Kina & Rusia jan teper mbrapa meqe ti qujm keto kombe qe kunderpergjigjen!

Perpara nderhyrjes ne Beograd ne 1999 Kina dhe Rusia ishin kunder bombardimit te NATO's dhe Amerika hyri pa lejen e Rusise dhe gjate bombardimit i hodhi 1 bombe ambasades Kineze (gjasme si gabim inteligjence) dhe qe atehere Kina nuk ndiet me!

Kur nuk kishte Lufte Boterore gjate Luftes se Ftote koha me e "nxehte" ne historine e botes...nuk do ket sot ku nuk ekziston me Stalini dhe Mao me shoqerin e tyre!

Irani esht njesoj si puna e Serbise, te gjith genjehen per lufte dhe "te drejtat e tyre" dhe ne fund hidhet posht qeveria nga forcfat e huaj!

----------


## Dara

> Nuk ka se kush te ngriet te gjith kane frike dhe sot lufta nuk behet me shpata cdo gje eshte teknollogjike dhe Kina & Rusia jan teper mbrapa meqe ti qujm keto kombe qe kunderpergjigjen!
> 
> Perpara nderhyrjes ne Beograd ne 1999 Kina dhe Rusia ishin kunder bombardimit te NATO's dhe Amerika hyri pa lejen e Rusise dhe gjate bombardimit i hodhi 1 bombe ambasades Kineze (gjasme si gabim inteligjence) dhe qe atehere Kina nuk ndiet me!
> 
> Kur nuk kishte Lufte Boterore gjate Luftes se Ftote koha me e "nxehte" ne historine e botes...nuk do ket sot ku nuk ekziston me Stalini dhe Mao me shoqerin e tyre!
> 
> Irani esht njesoj si puna e Serbise, te gjith genjehen per lufte dhe "te drejtat e tyre" dhe ne fund hidhet posht qeveria nga forcfat e huaj!


Pikerisht, E ke degjuar ndonjehere shprehjen "Bashkimi ben Fuqine", besome te gjitha kane per tu ngritur kunder. Edhe Rusia nuk eshte aq e lumtur me USA dhe kontrollin Ekonomik qe ka kjo e fundit mbi te. 
Mos harro gjithashtu se ne votimet qe moren pjese ne Vienne, ne bordin prej 35 vetave, 27 ishin kunder prodhimit te armeve nukleare, 5 abstenim dhe Kuba, Venezuela dhe Syria ishin te vetmet qe dolen hapur edhe e perkrahen. Duke e ditur rrezikun qe kane perpara te gjitha shtetet po mundohen " per nej rruge paqesore". Ne Gjermani , sekretari i mbrojtjes Donald Rumsfeld, e quajti Irakun " Sponsori boteror i terrorrizmit ne bote" dhe e vetmja menyre qe mund te fitohet kundrejt "kesaj fuqie" eshte nepermjet zgjidhjeve diplomatike.
Keshtu qe nuk do te perdorja termin "kane frike", sepse sic e permenda me siper, idealet qe Iraku ka perpara, qendrojne shume me lart se ngritje te llogarive bankare te BUSH-it, ngritje ne poste apo marrje medalesh, dhe per te realizuar keto ideale ata nuk do te ndalen perpara asnjegjeje, asnjeforce. Rasti konkret Vetevrasjet qe kane bere me shprethimet me bombe, jo vetem meshkuj por edhe femra. Akoma nuk e shikoni se sa perhapje ka marre dhe se USA nuk ka me forcen per te kundersulmuar. 
Duke i kushtuar nej vemendje fames boterore, Bush-i ka lene pas dore gjendej brenda vendit, dhe nqs ke nje Krisje ne Qeverisje me popullin tend, cfare pretendon te zgjedhesh ne arenen nderkomebtare?
Nqs Bush-i eshte kaq i sigurt per qendrueshmerine dhe stabilitetit ne USA, si ka mundesi qe vetem kohet e fundit u arrit te zbuloheshe nje tynel qe lidhte Mexiko me Usa, tynel nen toke , me kushte jetese te rehatshme.(gje qe do te thote eshte bere prej kohesh nen hunden e ushtareve , tashme te dysfishuar ne numer ne bordin me Mexico).

Njerez, kur te plase asnje nuk do kete shpetim, as edhe ne Zvicer(vend neutral).

----------


## Lunesta

Sulmi ndaj Iranit nuk eshte iminent. Ai do te ndodhe vetem nese Irani vazhdon kokfortisene e vet boshe. Por edhe sikur te ndodhe nuk besoj se shtetet e tjera te rajonit te jene aq driteshkurter sa ti bashkangjiten Iranit ne aventuren e vet nukleare.  Aq me pak Rusia qe eshte e varur nga perendimi me 100 ndihma, pervecse Rusia eshte pervete ne konflikt me Cecenine qe eshte nje vend aleat i shteteve arabe. Rusia ben shume veprime politike kontroverse, por ne fund te dites mbetet prape vend perendimor ne mentalitet dhe orientim.

----------


## DeuS

Asnjehere nuk eshte mire kur shkruani me vrrull te madh! Vetepermbajtja, nje frymarrje e thelle, gjaktftohtesia dhe ideja e qarte ne mendjen tuaj (rreth asaj qe doni te shprehni ne publik) jane teper te nevojshme ne raste te tilla...sidomos kur kerkoni te terhiqni vemendjen e publikut dhe te vleresoheni me nje duartrokitje! 

Kam vene re shpesh qe, i shikoni shume ceket gjerat, teper siperfaqesore! I ra, e pushtoi, do ta bombardoje, neser do asgjesohen dy shtete, plasi LB3, lufte kundra myslimaneve, etj etj!

Eshte per te qeshur fakti qe, tek po lexoja me lart (qe besoj se shume veta do ta dallojne) me kapi syri ato sistemet mbrojtese qe Irani i paska blere Rusise. Nese do e kesh thene me ironi, te vleresoj per kete...perndryshe do te te keshilloja qe per ta bere me sensacional si lajm, te mos kishe perdorur valuten amerikane (700 milione dollare) per te shfaqur fuqine e madhe mbrojtese ndaj Amerikes, qe paskesha Irani!lol 

Pa u zgjatur fare, se prape e kam te sigurte qe do e keni te veshtire per te kapur ironirat e holla qe perdorin anglezet:

Irani 'mund' te pushtohet...pastaj? Do kete lajme, bomba, lufte, vrasje, vdekje, filma, kritika, protesta...dhe natyrisht nja shume-shume postime ketu ne forum! Asgje me teper...

Nuk do plasi LB3...
Amerika do fuqizohet...
Injorancen iraniane do i behet vaksina...
Planeti Toke do lehtesohet nga pesha plage e shume extremisteve...
Femrat dhe femijet iraniane do filloje tu kete kuptim 'frymarrja' ...
Bota do behet a safer place to live...
etj etj...

Provokimet e Rusise, Kines etj, me keto prapaskena kane egzistuar me kohe, s'ka pse cuditeni sot! ...idotesia e idioteve qe pasuron Rusine, e ja rras vetes, duke i dhene nje arsye me teper Amerikes per te bere...ate qe thoni 'ju' qe paska ndermend te beje!


____________________
Meqe ra fjala diku me lart: Kjo nuk eshte lufte kundra Islamit (myslimaneve)...kurre! Sepse eshte absurde thjeshte ta mendosh! Si mund te zhdukesh nje fe (besim shpirteror)? Kjo eshte thjeshte nje lufte ndaj 'injorances' te cilen, fetaret extremiste, te cilet abuzojne me fene, te provokuar lehte nga pala e zgjuar, me kerrcenimet ne ajer, qiqrrat ne hell, vrasjet e koke-keputjet qe po neverisin boten, protestat halabake, ekzpozimin e te kundres se civilizimit...po e bejne qellimin e Amerikes akoma me te thjeshte per tu arritur!
_________________________


Perfundimisht, neve na intereson Shqiperia...
Per aq kohe sa Shqiperia nuk cenohet nga Perandoria, por perkundrazi, ushqen familjet e saj ne token amerikane. Per aq kohe sa relatat e Shqiperise me USA jane te shendosha...do ju keshilloja te rrinit te qete dhe te mos e trazoni gjumin e nates, se Iranin nuk e kemi as fqinj, as vella e moter (gjak) asgje...

Falemnderit per mirekuptimin!

----------


## fotjon

Se kuptoj se si mund te shtrohet thjesht si opsion, ti shpallet lufte nje vendi sovran dhe paqesor. Nuk ka as dhe nje pretekst te besueshem. (Qe nga koha e luftrave greko-perse nuk di te kete bere ndonjehere lufte pushtuse ne rolin e agresorit, se thuhet qe sot perben kercenim, po per ke!)

----------


## Dito

> Eshte per te qeshur fakti qe, tek po lexoja me lart (qe besoj se shume veta do ta dallojne) me kapi syri ato sistemet mbrojtese qe Irani i paska blere Rusise. Nese do e kesh thene me ironi, te vleresoj per kete...perndryshe do te te keshilloja qe per ta bere me sensacional si lajm, te mos kishe perdorur valuten amerikane (700 milione dollare) per te shfaqur fuqine e madhe mbrojtese ndaj Amerikes, qe paskesha Irani!lol 
> 
> 
> Falemnderit per mirekuptimin!



DeuS Pershendetje:

DeuS te kam cituar vetem ate pjese ne te cilen nuk jam dakort me ty.
Nuk eshte aspak per te qeshur fakti qe ajo cka ke lexuar te mos jete e vertete (Sistemet e  Rraketave). Rusia e ka deklaruar hapur qe i ka shitur Iranit nje nder sistemet e saj me te sofistikuara mbrojte Rraketore, pikerisht amerikanet kane qene kunder kesaj kontrate gjigande ne fushen ushtarake midis Rusise dhe Iranit, amerikanet nderhyne ne kohen e marreveshjes ne rruge diplomatike nepermjet atasheut te saj ushtarak ne Rusi, duke kerkuar qe te mos i ofrohen Iranit arme te tilla pasi ky shtet sipas listes amerikane ishte perberes i boshtit te se keqes, dhe per kete Irani perbente rrezik ne rajon dhe kunder interesave amerikane.
Rusia u pergjigj qarte me nje note verbale prane atasheut ushtarak amerikan qe, Rusia po shiste sistem mbrojtes ajror dhe jo rraketa sulmi konvencional, duke dhene edhe modelin e rraketes dhe qellimin e saj.
DeuS: Irani njeh nje zhvillim ekonomik mjaft te shpejte dhe eshte nje shtet mjaft i formuar nga ana ekonomike, pra per pasoje ky shtet ka aftesi mjaft te mira ushtarake pasi paguan dhe jo pak.
Thuaj mos qofte e thene te kete lufte, dhe te gjendet nje zgjidhje cilado qofte vetem tek lufta jo, sepse ajo e flamosur nuk do sjelle asgje te mire edhe per Iranin por edhe per Amerikanet.
Persa i perket shakase tende mbi llojin e valutes DeuS djali, nuk po e komentoj fare pasi kete gje e kane bere ruset me pare te cilet kane zgjedhur edhe llojin e valutes me te cilen kane dashur te paguhen.

*Dito.*

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Sulmi ndaj Iranit u pa qe ishte eminent qe pasi Ahmadinaxhani u 
zgjodh president e nisi fushaten e tij kundra sovranitetit te 
shtetit te Izraelit e deklarimit se do te vazhdonte programin per 
pasurimin e uraniumit,gje qe e ben edhe sot e kesaj dite.Jo me larg 
se te shtunen,ne nje grumbullim masiv per te perkujtuar 27 vjetorin 
e Revolucionit Islamik,perpara qindra mijera te pranishmeve ai 
deklaron se :- Ne i bejme thirrje perendimit te largoje nga Lindja e 
Mesme egzistencen Sioniste qe ata krijuan 60 vite me pare e nese 
perendimi nuk e ben kete gje,atehere palestinezet e aleatet e tyre 
islamike do ta bejne me dhune.

 Referuar fese Myslymane , Jihadi perfundon vetem atehere kur e 
gjithe bota eshte konvertuar ne islam. Bazua tek kjo Ahmadinaxhani 
i drejtohet perendimit keshtu : - Ne kete dite te pervjetorit te 
fitores se revolucionit Islamik,i bej thirrje Atyre Qeverive qe te 
besojne tek Allahu.

Thirrje te ngjashme behen edhe nga aleatet e Ahmadinaxhanit, Hamasi 
palestinez qe fitoi ne zgjedhjet e fundit,lideri politik i te cilit, 
Khaled Mashal,deklaron ne 3 shkurt nga nja xhami e Damaskut : - I 
themi perendimit,ne Allah ju do te mundeni,neser kombi yne (islamik) 
do te ulen ne thronin e botes.Kjo nuk eshte imagjinate por nje fakt.

Shihet qarte se posedimi i armes atomike nga udheheqes si keta do te sillte si pasoje nje perdorim te saj ndaj israelit qe me pak fjale do te thoshte kundrapergjigje e menjehereshme me nje lamtumire te fundit ndaj kombit te lashte pers.Askush nuk do ta donte dicka te tille edhe per kete nje sulm ajror ndaj instalimeve berthamore iraniane eshte eminent.Po shkohet drejt saj edhe personalisht mendoj se do te ndodhe se afermi.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Besoj se lufta me Iranin do i zgjidhi problemet Deusit dhe shume emigranteve te tjere shqiptare ne Angli!

Me ne fund do e kene edhe ata mundesine te behen shtetas angleze, duke kaluar fillimisht nga trupat e armatosura sigurisht! Londra do e kuptoje vetvetiu pas shpalljes hipotetike te kesaj lufte se do duhet te rrisi numrin e trupave te armatosura me njerez re kategorise se fudnit, emigrantet si pune e Deusit dhe si puna ime, qe po iken per dhjam qeni nuk do i plasi ndokujt... kurse po vrane shume do fitojne midis nenshtetesise nje post ne Parajsen britanike! Por per sa kohe do zgjasi Parajsa ku njerezit nuk preukupohen per te dhe te gjithe kane rene ne dashuri me Ferrin?

Zoti qofte me Ju dhe Irani me veten!

Megjithate une e perseris : nese Irani ka fuqi berthamore kjo lufte nuk do ndodhi kurre! Dhe nese akoma ndodh atehere ne Shqiptaret dhe Europianolindoret do luteshim qe te mos kishte ndodhur!

Nga njehere bej cudi me Token sesi i duron qelbesirat njerezore mbi vete!

----------


## Dara

Meqenese nuk mund te shkruaja gjithe artikullin e botuar ne revisten NewsWeek, te dates 13 shkurt, 2006 po ju sjell te gjitheve link ku mund ta lexoni. E vetmja mangesi do te jete nje harte te vendeve qe jane nen Dyshimin Berthamor, sipas nje raporti te bere nga Agjensia e Energjigse Atomike drjtuar Kombeve te Bashkuara.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11182457/site/newsweek/

Sipas eksperteve Irani posedon nje arsenal teper te rrezikshem:
X-55, Shahab 3, Shahab 4, Shahab 5, (missiles)
Zonat:
Qendrat Berthamore dhe Misilet: Tabriz, Arak, Darkhoviit, Bushehr,Fasa, Tabas,Yazd,Estahan,Natazn,Tehran, Kuwait,Lavizan,Kalaye,Karaj dhe Bandar Abbas.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/

----------


## Labeati

*IRANI PERBALLE NJE SULMI AJROR AMERIKAN*

Nga Hajro LIMAJ*

Keshilli i Drejtoreve te Zbatimit te Institutit te Energjise Atomike Nderkombetare, me 4 shkurt, pranoi nje vendim, i cili perfshin te gjithe dosjen e Iranit dhe prezantimin e saj edhe Keshillit te Sigurimit te Kombeve te Bashkuara. Me daten 6 mars, drejtori i pergjithshem i Institucionit te Energjise Atomike Nderkombetare, El Baradei, do t(i paraqese Keshillit te Sigurimit nje raport sqarues per shkallen e zbatimit nga Irani te vendimeve te dates 4 shkurt dhe perpara kesaj date. 

Ne vendimin e Institucionit te Energjise Atomike Nderkombetare jane dy pike mbi te cilat eshte e nevojshme te qendrohet. Vendeve anetare te Marreveshjes se Parandalimit te Shperndarjes se Armeve Berthamore nuk u ndalohet e drejta e kerkimit, prodhimit dhe perdorimit te energjise berthamore me qellime paqesore. Edhe programi i pasurimit te uraniumit ne Iran perfshihet brenda kesaj te drejte. Ceshtja qe krijon shqetesime ne programin berthamor te Iranit eshte mungesa e transparences se tij, shmangia nga vezhgimet e Institucionit te Energjise Atomike Nderkombetare te veprimtarive berthamore, te cilin Irani e ka firmosur ne vitin 2003.

Irani ka dokumentacionin, disa qendra dhe ekipin e nevojshem per perdorim te dyfishte. Kembengulja ne kerkesen e nderprerjes se programit te pasurimit berthamor te Iranit pikerisht nga keto shkaqe vjen.

Irani mbas vendimit te dates 4 shkurt, njoftoi nderprerjn e bashkepunimit me Institucionin e Energjise Berthamore Nderkombetare dhe moslejimin e inspektimit te menjehershem te qendrave berthamore. Tani te gjithe syte jane kthyer nga Keshilli i Sigurimit. 

Kriza mund te zgjidhej nese Irani do te pranonte qe pasurimin e uraniumit deri me daten 6 mars ta bente jo ne vendin e tij, por ne Rusi. Por, Irani kesaj alternative ia mbylli deren. Se cfare do te mund te beje Keshilli i Sigurimit nuk eshte e qarte. Rusia me Kinen e mbeshteten vendimin e Institucionit te Energjise Berthamore Nderkombetare, por mundesia e mbeshtetjes se tyre per te vendosur embargo kunder Iranit eshte e dobet, sepse Irani, duke qene nje prodhues dhe eksportues i madh i naftes dhe gazit, efektet e nje embargoje do te influencojne ndjeshem ne zhvillimet e ekonomise boterore. Per keto arsye, Keshilli mund te ngelet vetem me disa masa dhe te zbatoje nje embargo simbolike. 

Ne keto rrethana, Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes alternativen e nje sulmi ajror ushtarak e kane nder planet me te mundshme. Specialistet e Pentagonit per t(i dhene fund endrres berthamore te Iranit, rrugen me te pershtatshme gjykojne goditjen nga ajri te qendrave berthamore te ketij vendi. Sipas njoftimeve te diteve te fundit te Komandes Qendrore dhe te Komandes Strategjike te Amerikes, per nje sulm te tille te mundshem jane percaktuar tipi dhe madhesia e bombave qe do te perdoren, jane llogaritur peshat e bombave qe do te mbartin avionet dhe rruget e mbeshtetjes logjistike qe do te perdoren per goditjen e objetivave. Bombardimet do te behen me avionet bombardues B2, te cilet kane aftesi te transportojne 20 tone bomba dhe nuk mund te zbulohen nga radaret. Do te perdoren bombat me memorie, te cilat regjistrojne plotesisht asgjesimin e objektivave. 

Do te hidhen edhe bomba me fuqine me te madhe shkaterruese ndaj vend strehimeve te ketyre qendrave berthamore. Avioneve bombardues do t(u vijne ne ndihme raketat balistike me mbushje konvencionale qe do te leshohen nga nendeteset e tipit "Trident". Pra, Irani i cili kundershton cdo bashkepunim per te qene nen kontrollin e organizmave nderkombetare ne lidhje me energjine berthamore dhe mundesine e prodhimit ne nje kohe te aferme te bombes atomike ndodhet perballe nje bombardimi ajror te aviacionit amerikan. Amerika nuk mund ta toleroje me tej qendrimin fondamentalist te presidentit te ri te Iranit. Ditet dhe muajt pasardhes do te vertetojne keto zhvillime.

(Marre nga Koha Jone)

----------


## DeuS

Jeni pa-breke ne bith, me nje komb te ndare ne tre pjese...subvencionoheni nga USA, te cilen e keni patur te vetmen aleate ne aspiratat dhe nevojat e Shqiperise dhe sot me kakarisni si pula t'lagme, duke hedhur vrer kundra atij qe te jep buken e gojes dhe duke perqafuar jevgun (u kerkoj falje negrove shqiptare - meqe me ka kritiku edhe dikush ne nje teme me pare lol) ...Boll caluat perhere me keto idealizma te semura, boll me zgjedhjet e gabuara ne aleanca diplomatike, boll me duke i qa hallin botes, nderkohe qe vete jeni si mos me keq...boll! Ka qene e mete historike e shqiptareve percarja dhe kjo eshte nje nga arsyet qe gjithmone mbetem ne regres. Iraku u pushtua sot...dhe une normalisht qe isha teper kundra! Afganistani u pushtua dje...dhe une prape kundra! Irani mund te pushtohet neser...prape kundra do jem! Pyetja eshte: A kemi fuqi ne si komb te luajme nje impakt te fuqishem ne ndalimin e luftes e gjakderdhjes ne bote? ...Jo vallai, nuk kena bith as me ngrejt koken. A kemi leverdi ne si komb te krijojme armiqesira me Ameriken! ...Jo vallai, se greku, serbi dhe Europa te fusin prasin sic ta kane fut historikisht! Atehere cfare duhet te bejme? ...Edhe pse nuk jemi dakort me luften, duhet te mbyllim gojen, te shikojme interesat tona dhe ti buzeqeshim vetem atij qe na ka buzeqeshur e perkrahur, e ne kete rast eshte Amerika (vellezerit kosovare mund t'ju tregojne me teper) ...

Une ec me parimin e asaj barcaletes me papagallin qe i tha ujkut tek po binte nga avioni: Kur s'ke krahe te fluturosh...mos u hap bithesh kot! Dhe uroj qe edhe te shqiptaret mbareboten nje dite te ndjekin kete parim, sepse me koken ulur, punen e mire dhe rehatine ne shtepine tende...nje dite do arrish te behesh me krahe dhe pastaj edhe mund te provosh te fluturosh! (Right?!)

Megjithate, jam i sigurte qe jeni thjeshte nje numer egzakt antaresh, te cilet postoni rregullisht duke qare per jevgjit e Azise dhe duke mallkuar Ameriken...sepse po te ishit nje numer i madh shqiptaresh qe ecin me keto ide, atehere Shqiperine me tere mend do e merrte lumi!

Ndersa per politiken e qelbur dhe hirin qe po u hedh Amerika botes (shtyre nga cifutet kryesisht) duke gjetur pretekste skandaloze, ne mungese te atyre te degjonim me pare si psh: lufte ndaj komunizmit etj...une i nuhas me testikulen e majte 10 dite perpara se ai truri juaj xhevahir te kete dhene sinjalin e pare...por prape dalim tek interesi i Shqiperise dhe kur kujtoj ate, i them vetes: Mbyll nje sy e nje vesh dhe mos bej gafe te mundohesh te ndalosh uraganin me nje cader! (kapish mer bylbyla?) 

Tashi, te ishit kaq humane dhe engjej ju, do ma mbushit mendjen nese do ju lexoja te pakten per nje here te vetme, tu qanit hallin zezakeve te Afrikes qe po vdesin per buke, ose qe po vriten dita dites...por jo, joo jo, nuk eshte keqardhja per njeriun dhe padrejtesine (vuajtjen, ligesine, mjerimin) ne teresi qe ju shtyn te shkruani, por eshte keqardhja per Lindjen e Mesme, origjinen! ...am i right, or am i right?


Tashi meqe me paskeni cituar me lart, po ju pergjigjem duke cituar veten, meqe paskeni rreshqitur pa e lexuar si paragraf (nderkohe qe ishte me i rendesishmi)...per te gjithe 'cituesit' :





> Perfundimisht, neve na intereson Shqiperia...
> Per aq kohe sa Shqiperia nuk cenohet nga Perandoria, por perkundrazi, ushqen familjet e saj ne token amerikane. Per aq kohe sa relatat e Shqiperise me USA jane te shendosha...do ju keshilloja te rrinit te qete dhe te mos e trazoni gjumin e nates, se Iranin nuk e kemi as fqinj, as vella e moter (gjak) asgje...
> 
> Falemnderit per mirekuptimin!



Tek e fundit secili ka mendimin e tij...nese nuk ju pelqen mendimi im, mos lexoni...mbyllni syckat!

----------


## Dara

Deus, nuk po te citoj asnje moment te mendimit tuaj, thjesht po te rikujtoj qe tema eshte ne "Probleme Nderkombetare". Asnje nuk mohon fatkeqesite qe i kane ndodhur dhe ndodhin Shqiperise, por duhet te kuptosh qe e ardhmja e Shqiperise varet dhe ndikohet nga te gjitha ngjarjet qe ndodhin ne arenen nderkombetare. Te diskutosh rreth nje mendimi nuk do te thote qe nuk ja u pelqevi kush, por do te thote qe keni kapur nje pike ne teme qe jo te gjitheve ju kishte shkuar ne mendje, dhe qe kishte prekur nje "tel" ne mendjet e diskutuesve.

Sinqerisht, Pilivesa

----------


## Kryeplaku

Deus

ne e dime qe jeni tip i zgjuar (me mangesine qe nxitoheni ta tregoni zgjuaresine tuaj) por une vetem disa pyetje te vogela ju kam:

nese ky Ahmedinejadi, apo cdo "ekstremist" tjeter ne Lindjen e Mesme, i hedh keto "bombat berthamore" atehere kush rrezikohet, SHBAja apo Shqiperia dhe Ballkani? Cernobili ka lene pasoja ne SHBA, apo vetem ne Europe e Azi? Po nese nuk flasim per shkatrim berthamor keta te urriturit iraniane ku do shkojne, ne SHBA apo ne Europe ku jetojme ti dhe une? 


Pra interesi jone kombetar kush eshte, perkrahja amerikane apo vet mbijetesa jone?

Gjithashtu nje pyetje tjeter qe duhet ti besh vetes si qytetar apo pretendues i te qenurit qytetar anglez eshte: nese lufta nuk shkon mire atehere kush do ishte pozita juaj perballe nje ligji ushtarak (si ai ne luften e Vietnamit ku te mblidhnin nga shtepia dhe te dergonin ne xhungel)?


E pra interes kombetar eshte te shikosh larg dhe jo vetem per sot! Une vet kam qene dhe jam pro perkrahjes amerikane nga shteti shqiptar, jo nga une, por kjo perkrahje duhet te vazhdoje deri aty ku nuk cenohet mbijetesa apo siguria shendetesore e imja si shqiptar. Dhe lojrat me armet berthamore me cenojne mua si banor i Ballkanit me teper se ju qytetaret e Anglise apo Amerikes! Gjithashtu me cenon cdo lufte qe behet ne nje zone afer Shqiperise dhe Europes, per vet shkakun se me kollaj mund te transferohen problemet (si psh. emigrimi i njerezve, emigrimi i krimit te organizuar dhe armeve, emigrimi i fontamentalizmit dhe ekstremizmit, acarrimi i raporteve dypaleshe ne zonen e gjere qe permban Kaukazi, Lindja e Mesme dhe Ballkani te cilat sebashku krijojne trekendeshin e pasigurise globale, dhe nuk ka dyshim qe ekziston nje lidhje problemesh midis ketyre tre zonave!).

Popuj me ta ardhme dhe me prestigj jane popujt largpames! Dhe nuk mund te quhet politike largpamese ajo politike qe nuk vlereson hollesite gjeostrategjike. Pra Europa dhe Shqiperia mire do ishte ta ket parasysh afrimitetin gjeografik me keto vende!

Gjithashtu tjeter eshte roli i qytetarit te ndergjegjesuar nga politikani i lakuar (pra le te beje politikani detyren e vet, por edhe une si qytetar detyren time, keshtu krijohet nje fare mesatareje midis qellimeve dhe mjeteve)!

Per sa i perket Afrikaneve po ti kerkoni mire temat ne kete forum do gjeni shume tema te hapura nga une, qe per shkaqe te pashpjegueshme kane rene ne harrese!

----------


## forum126

> Besoj se lufta me Iranin do i zgjidhi problemet Deusit dhe shume emigranteve te tjere shqiptare ne Angli!
> 
> Me ne fund do e kene edhe ata mundesine te behen shtetas angleze, duke kaluar fillimisht nga trupat e armatosura sigurisht! Londra do e kuptoje vetvetiu pas shpalljes hipotetike te kesaj lufte se do duhet te rrisi numrin e trupave te armatosura me njerez re kategorise se fudnit, emigrantet si pune e Deusit dhe si puna ime, qe po iken per dhjam qeni nuk do i plasi ndokujt... kurse po vrane shume do fitojne midis nenshtetesise nje post ne Parajsen britanike! Por per sa kohe do zgjasi Parajsa ku njerezit nuk preukupohen per te dhe te gjithe kane rene ne dashuri me Ferrin?
> 
> Zoti qofte me Ju dhe Irani me veten!
> 
> Megjithate une e perseris : nese Irani ka fuqi berthamore kjo lufte nuk do ndodhi kurre! Dhe nese akoma ndodh atehere ne Shqiptaret dhe Europianolindoret do luteshim qe te mos kishte ndodhur!
> 
> Nga njehere bej cudi me Token sesi i duron qelbesirat njerezore mbi vete!


Heeem kryeplak e ke kapur me ne fund teorine e emigrantit shqiptar ose filozofine e emigracionit.

Deri kur ne do i servilosemi jo te vertetes dhe jo-argumentimit faktik, po do ndjekim deshirat dhe interesat tona personale ne kuadrin e te da-shurruarit te njerzimit, asnjehere skemi per te dale nga gropa e halese qe gjendemi, megjithe fosforizimin e Amerikes per ta na ndricuar.

Eh pikerisht asnje sot nuk gjykon dicka nga pikepamja e drejtesise, por gjykon nga pikepamja e paragjykimeve dhe e paranojave qe iu jane futur ne tru shpesh me deshire apo mosdeshire te personave ne fjale.

Eshte per tu theksuar fakti se ne demonstratat e antiglobalisteve, duke djegur dyqane dhe banka dhe duke prostestuar ne mynyre te dhunshme asnje prej shqiptareve nuk e mori rolin e prokurorit publik forumist per ti denuar .Por ne realitetin e indoktrinimit te mendimit ne kohen e sotme, te gjithe behen prokuror te sulmeve ndaj amabasadave daneze dhe denojne nje qyteterim te tere per shkak se turma eshte bashkesi e pakontrolluar!.Pse nuk u ngriten keto njerez dhe te demaskojne antiglobalistet ne djegiet e tyre dhe ne prishjen e rendit qofte ne Europe, Angli apo ne Amerike.Zera te mekur dhe te painteresuar per ceshtjen ne fjale.Ceshtje e cila nuk eshte prekur akoma nga indoktrinimi mediatik, per nje lufte boterore dhe ndarje njerzore duke iu referuar emicioneve dhe aspak llogjikes se drejte.

Pra shqiptaret tone te nderuar gjithmone te uritur nga deshira per te qene mire materialisht, i bejne dem shpirtave te tyre, duke jua mangesuar drejtesine dhe mos-servilizmin.Te uritur per nje vize shengel , nje pashaporte amerikane ose angleze i vertisin mendimet dhe fjalet rreth boshtit qe siguron mireqenie personale, per vete ato, pa pasur asnje paragjykim dhe antidoktrinim per veten.

Pikerisht interesi,hipokrizia, budalluku, besimi, mosllogjikimi, mosperceptimi,paragjykimi, indoktrinimi, tele-mashtrimi,frike-dashuria e pasinqerte jane te gjitha shkaqet qe shumica e njerzve mendojne se interesi personal duhet te jete ne dem te interesit te pergjithshem njerzor.


Une mendoj se Irani eshte nje  Taivan per boten Islame sunite.Irani thjesht, me shume me duket nje ngritje artificiale per ti bere nje presion me "duart e tyre" botes Islame sunite ne te ardhmen.Kete e mendoj sepse e njeh teorikisht Iranin ne lidhjet e tij me muslimanet e tjere sunite.

Theniet e Ahmedinaxhanit per zhdukje te Izraelit nga harta e botes me kujtojne theniet e Musharafit kur beri grushtin e shtetit ne pakistan qe deklaroi perzenien e ushtareve amerikane nga pakistani te cilet ishin me mision special.Pastaj cfare nndodhi ?


Pikerisht karta e analizes Huntitoniane A dhe B ne lufte .
A ndihmon C dhe e fuqizon ate per te shmangur pasojat e drejteperdrejta nga perplasja me B.
Rasti Kinezo-Japonez ose Rasti Kinezo-Taivanez.Rasti Ruso-Turk ne luften e ftohte.Rasti USA-KUBE ne luften e ftohte.Pra japonia u ndihmua nga USA kunder Kines po keshtu dhe Taivani.E njejta gje ndodhi ne Korene e Jugut.Te njejten gje beri Natoja kunder Traktatit te Varshaves duke ndihmuar Turqine.Te njejten gje beri Rusia duke ndihmuar KUBEN.

E pra dhe Irani nuk besoj se te dale nga kjo formule.Te ishte ashtu, se do ishin ne lufte nuk do ia japte amerika Shiteve pro-Iraniane pushtetin ne irak.

Per mendimin tim nese do kete nje lufte USA-IRAN do te jete ne ndihmen e muslimaneve dhe lindjes se mesme kunder pushtuesit amerikan.Amerika do i kete te gjithe krahet e zbuluar dhe nuk mendoj se analistet amerikane do jene kaq te pandergjegjshem ne kete gje.Nese Amerika do sulmoje Iranin une atehere do falenderoj Zotin per gabimin me te madh qe do behet nga amerika dhe nga humbja e cdo legjimiteti te luftes se saj ne lindjen e mesme.Njerzit pastaj nuk do jene me moderator dhe ektremiste po do jene te gjithe kryengrites dhe clirues pa dallim.Teza e Grabitjes se Islamit nga Bin Ladeni do bie poshte.Do ngrihet teza e grabitjes se mendjev te njerzve nga sionistet Cifuto-perendimore.

Megjithese per mua eshte shume i veshtire ky sulm per arsye strategjike lufte duke  ditur qe lufta eshte hile dhe jo e varur nga fuqia ushtarake iraniane apo amerikane.Mendoj se Siria do jete ne fokusin e strategjise amerikane dhe do zbatohet se shpejti.

Edhe sikur te uroj nje bote me te paqme tashme dihet se vendimet ne administraten cifute bushiane jane marrur dhe shqelmi mbi njerzimin do bie se shpejti.

Ajo qe me shqeteson me shume eshte fakti shqiptar i cili i shikon ameriken si ajo pula kllocke qe i rrit si te vegjlit e saj pa harruar aspak se "Pula kllocke" kaq 5 vjet qe eshte shterpe(sterile).Dhe tifozlluku i tyre i papare pro Izraeliteve Jevgjite te cilet nuk kane asnje te perbashket me shqiptaret pervecse ne aspektin shpirteror qendrojne shume larg kristianizmit dhe islamit.Pikerisht pa dashur te quhem nga te vetkenaqurit bukshkale ndaj amerikes, megjithese  forcen dhe shendetin qe ma ka dhene Zoti, doja te kujtoja se te tille njerez servile dhe inpotente, duke mashtruar vetveten do i sherbenin shume mire cdo lloj force qofte ajo dhe antishqiptare ose proshqiptare mjafton qe te kishte ne stemen e saj fjalen.(Dokumentacion legal)

Sipas teorise se tyre mbylle gojen edhe kur ke te drejte, do ishin shume mire dje spiunat e gjermaneve fashiste, jeniceret e Osmanllinjve , kryqezatoret e Kryqezatave, Oficeret e KGB dhe ndoshta ne te ardhmen me shtimin e aleances panortodokse sllave-greke do ti gjeje nga deshira e madhe per te ruajtur koken ne dem te te tjereve dhe nen ndonje sherbim pa pagese qe fillon me "U" ose me "A".


Irani nese sulmohet shqiptaret as kane per te rregulluar gje me fjalet e tyre dhe as kane per te prishur ndonje gje.E vetmja detyre njerzore per shqiptaret eshte te gjykojne drejte pa asnje interes personal apo interes te vetquajtur kombetar ne dem te nje interesi me te larte sic eshte ai Human dhe interesi per nje shoqeri me te mire njerzore larg kercenimeve dhe pushtimeve per te qene gjithmone ne majat e akullnajave megjithese keto te fundit nga crregullimi i sistemit po fillojne te shkrihen dhe ndoshta vjen nje dite kur Anglo-Amerika na behet shkretetire dhe .... .

----------


## Labeati

> Irani nese sulmohet shqiptaret as kane per te rregulluar gje me fjalet e tyre dhe as kane per te prishur ndonje gje.E vetmja detyre njerzore per shqiptaret eshte te gjykojne drejte *pa asnje interes personal apo interes te vetquajtur kombetar ne dem te nje interesi me te larte sic eshte ai Human*


dhe fetar islamik... mos deshe te thuash... se po te ishte per interes human e njerezor do te kishe bertitur me kohe ketu ne forum kunder shkeljes me te dyja kembet e edhe me b'ythe  te te gjitha te drejtave HUMANE ne vendet muslimane...

E po te ishte per interes HUMAn do te kishe perkrahe clirimin e Irakut nga vrasesi i milionave... etj etj...

Pra mos na shit p'ordhe te drejtash HUMANE per te maskuar fanatizmin tend te verbet fetar.





> dhe interesi per nje shoqeri me te mire njerzore larg kercenimeve dhe pushtimeve per te qene gjithmone ne majat e akullnajave megjithese keto te fundit nga crregullimi i sistemit po fillojne te shkrihen dhe *ndoshta vjen nje dite kur Anglo-Amerika na behet shkretetire dhe ....* .


dhe.... mu aty ku ka pas qene Londer dikur, do vije forumi126 hipur maje deves (me 2 gunga) ne krye te karvanit me companine e arabo-shqiptareve te forumit (grate ne fund), e do ta ngule cadren mu ne mes.

Mandej do te hape nje pus (se Tamis do te jete thare) nja 200m e do pijne nga pusi i forumit e do te lulezoje nje OAZ, si nuk ka pase kurre me pare...
 e do shkarkohen qylymat e ibriku i kafes, e ibriku i cajit... e do filloje dajreja.. e fyelli... me hitet e fundit te beduineve...

xhenet more xhent do te behej .....

Por sa te presesh te behet perendimi shkretetire... pse nuk hidhesh nje "trial period" andej nga Saharaja apo Arabia (tek kjo e fundit ke edhe Iranin me afer)..

----------


## ATMAN

Presidenti i RII tha se Irani është një vënd i madh dhe me mundësi të shumta dhe se mban vetveten dhe nuk i trëmbet kërcënimeve. Mahmud Ahmadi-Nezhad në një intervistë me gazetën amerikane USA Today, tha se aktualisht shumë vënde kërkojnë të bashkëpunojnë me Iran-in dhe megjithëse disa vënde kërkojnë të na kufizojnë i bëjnë dëm vetes, sepse ka kaluar koha e njëanshmërisë në botë dhe duke vënë theksin në sjelljen jo të mirë të liderve amerikan ndaj popullit iranian kryesisht muajve të fundit, tha se amerikanët e kanë mbushur mëndjen me bomba dhe nuk kanë lënë vënd për mendim dhe llogjik, por ka kaluar kjo kohë sepse sot është koha e llogjikës dhe e mendimit. Mahmud Ahmadi-Nezhad lidhur me mundësinë e bisedimeve të drejtpërdrejta të Iranit me Amerikën, tha se ne jemi një vënd islamik dhe baza e myslimanëve është llogjika dhe dialogu dhe kemi thënë se përvec pushtuesve të Ghodsit mund të dialogojmë me të gjithë në mënyrë të drejtë, por Amerika me kërcënimet e saj dhe me imponimin e menyrave të saj nuk është e pranueshme dhe se qeveritaret amerikan duhet të ndryshojnë mënyrat e tyre me Iranin. Ai duke vënë theksin në dëshirën e iranit për të ndihmuar të prekurit nga uragani Katrina dhe pengimin nga Amerika dhe për mësimin e gazetareve amerikanë në Iran, si dhe për propozimin e iranit për linjë të drejtë ajrore Teheran-Nju Jork, tha se ne nuk kemi asnjë problem me popullin amerikan dhe mendojme se të gjithë kanë nevoje të jetojnë në liri dhe paqe. Mahmud Ahmadi-Nezhad  lidhur me qëndrimin e amerikës në mbështetje të ofenduesve te pejgamberit të islamit tha se ata ende nuk e dinë se cpo ndodh aktualisht në botë dhe për shkak të sjelljes së tyre sot është shtyar vala e urrejtjes së popujve ndaj qeverisë amerikane dhe lidhur me krijimin e një grupi kërkimor për analizimin e holokaustit, tha se perëndimi në vënd që të japë një përgjigje shkencore na akuzon për dhunë. Ai tha se cështja më e rëndësishme në LM është Palestina dhe u shpreh se Regjimi Sionist me preteksin e holokaustit cdo dite vret popullin palestinez dhe kërcënon qetësinë e rajonit dhe nëse qartësohet cështja e holokaustit mund të merret vendim më mirë për Palestinën. Mahmud Ahmadi-Nezhad  tha se nëse holokausti ekziston, atëherë perëndimorët duhet ti paguajnë dëmet dhe jo populli palestinez dhe nëse sqarohet cështja e holokaustit zgjidhet dhe cështja me e rëndësishme e LM.

----------

